# (III) Temperatura Mínima em Setembro de 2010



## Rog (31 Ago 2010 às 17:56)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Setembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Máxima em Setembro de 2010
(II) Precipitação máxima em Setembro de 2010 
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Setembro 2010


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2010 às 18:18)

Eu votei no intervalo: *1,9ºC a 1,0ºC*.

Lamas de Mouro como a candidata!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2010 às 18:24)

2,9ºC a 2,0ºC - Penhas Douradas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 18:25)

Eu votei no intervalo; 5,9ºC a 5,0ºC, lá para finais de setembro.


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2010 às 18:25)

5,0 a 5,9... Acho que o frio só entrará em mais força em Outubro...


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Votei 3C a 3.9C!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2010 às 18:57)

> que 6ºC! este Setembro ainda via dar para a praia!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2010 às 19:10)

> = 6,0ºC. Temperaturas negativas em Setembro?


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2010 às 19:21)

5,9ºC a 5,0ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2010 às 19:23)

Votei 1,9ºC a 1,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 19:38)

2,9ºC a 2,0ºC


----------



## David sf (31 Ago 2010 às 20:30)

3,9 a 3 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2010 às 20:52)

>6ºC. Setembro ainda tem muitas noites tropicais.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2010 às 21:43)

Votei 3ºC a 3.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 22:21)

4.9ºC a 4.0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2010 às 22:27)

2,9ºC a 2,0ºC também aposto em Lamas de Mouro


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 23:20)

*2,9ºC a 2,0ºC* - Lá para o final do Mês em Lamas de Mouro, Penhas Douradas ou Montalegre


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> >6ºC. Setembro ainda tem muitas noites tropicais.



Setembro tem muitas noites tropicais no Algarve porque no Interior Norte aparecem os primeiros frios e talvez geadas


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 01:13)

2,9ºC a 2,0ºC.


----------



## Teles (1 Set 2010 às 02:30)

-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC


----------



## Diogo Miguel (1 Set 2010 às 02:33)

2,9ºC a 2,0ºC penso eu de que...


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2010 às 02:37)

4.9ºC a 4.0ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2010 às 10:57)

Deixo aqui uma nota sobre os díspares palpites para a temperatura mínima deste mês...

É perfeitamente normal. Meses de transição são sempre complicados. Para mim tem tanta hipótese de ganhar esta sondagem quem vote +6ºC ou quem aposte em temperaturas negativas. As amplitudes térmicas poderão disparar em dias estáveis, e podem mesmo surgir geadas no final do mês. Tudo cenários possíveis e que tornam a votação ainda mais aliciante.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2010 às 17:05)

*> = 6,0ºC*, não me parece que desça muito mais, mas talvez Lamas de Mouro e Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2010 às 21:11)

-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 21:48)

7) 0,9ºC a 0,0ºC

Como ainda ninguém tinha votado nele...


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Set 2010 às 02:53)

Votei no intervalo de *-0,1ºC a -1,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2010 às 07:47)




----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2010 às 12:44)

Quem escolheu o primeiro intervalo, já foi eliminado (c_omo seria de esperar_) e nem tivemos que esperar pelo final do mês


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2010 às 10:36)

Dan disse:


>



Miranda do Douro com 3.7ºC às 06h UTC






Sendo assim, os 3 primeiro intervalos já foram arrumados.
Até agora, o "vencedor" do momento é o 4º intervalo (3,9ºC a 3,0ºC)


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2010 às 07:24)

Já, ontem, Lamas de Mouro tinha arrumado o intervalo: 3.9ºC a 3.0ºC.

Sendo assim, o intervalo que está na frente até ao momento é 2.0ºC a 2.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2010 às 10:47)

Olhando para os gráficos das observações diárias, eu diria que já ontem Lamas de Mouro tinha descido abaixo dos 3ºC.

Hoje, nos gráficos horários, vemos que uma hora antes daquela que o João indicou, a temperatura em Lamas de Mouro tinha sido ligeiramente inferior a 2,5ºC.






Não podemos portanto descartar a hipótese de a mínima ter sido na casa de 1ºC. Amanhã no gráfico das observações diárias tiraremos as dúvidas.


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2010 às 07:18)

Mais uma vez, Lamas de Mouro, a Demolidora dos intervalos de Mínimas em Setembro, acaba de eliminar o intervalo (2.9 a 2.0)


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2010 às 13:26)

O intervalo em que votei já foi "com os porcos"


----------



## rcjla (29 Set 2010 às 13:59)

Já fui de cana. 

Excelente mínima !


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Gráfico diário de Lamas de Mouro:






Andou a rondar o 1ºC. Creio que não tenha descido à casa dos 0ºC.

Sendo assim, o intervalo vencedor é: 1,9ºC a 1,0ºC

Os vencedores são: João Soares, meteo, miguel, Minho


----------

